# officer pipeline, process, role



## sonovthegun (Jan 11, 2008)

hi guys
this is my first post.
i know a lot about who can become what in terms of seals and sf, but not really for rangers.
the duality of ranger training/existence confuses me a bit. rip and ranger school.
also, ive read lots of different accounts of rip/ranger school. for example, you dont necessarily go to ranger school right after rip?
at what rank can officers apply to attend rip?
is it one of those things, like 18x[i know officers cant do that], that can be written into your contract?
and, for officers, at what rank can they actually serve in the regiment? id appreciate the help.
thanks
dg


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 11, 2008)

Officers don't attend RIP.  RIP is strictly for the lower enlisted soldiers.


----------



## sonovthegun (Jan 11, 2008)

*back peddle*

yeah, sorry. rop right?
you have to understand, ive pieced together what i know on separate occasions and get my wires crossed sometimes.
are 2nd lts allowed, 1st lt, capt?
and boondock, i just checked out your profile and lucky me youre a ranger:)
this may sound like a dumbass question, but what role exactly do the low ranking officers play?
you see, im joining up for sure, and im not a careerist, but for some reason or other my thinking is officer oriented.
but i read a lot, and from time to time hear a lot, about how the meat and potatoes is the ncos.  even in leadership roles. again, all my knowledge is strictly academic [book and documentary], so often whats not sexy isnt printed.  but do the lts and capts just draw maps and sit there on the phone when the bullets fly?
a lot of the accounts i read seem to, rather than stress the importance of the nco or soldier, really deemphasize the roll of the officer. so id just like your two cents


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 11, 2008)

ROP is for the upper enlisted folks.  

The junior O's likely assume platoon leader roles, and possibly taking a company commander position as they get promoted (if they don't end up going elsewhere).


----------



## Centermass (Jan 11, 2008)

Click on these 2 posts. You'll find some of the info you're looking for within each. 

https://shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=8715

https://shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=7663


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 12, 2008)

son,

You may be told (not so pleasantly) by those that have _Earned_ the titles, but for future reference:

SEALs not seals
Ranger or RANGER not ranger
SF not sf

Those that have earned the tabs/titles earn the right to have the profession capitalized.

Steve

p.s. I AM NOT nor will ever be SOF in any way shape or form, but I respect those that have, and am hoping you are quick on the uptake.


----------



## sonovthegun (Jan 12, 2008)

I do respect those people. And if any of THEM were offended, I apologize.
I don't really understand the seemingly fanatical obsession with punctuation etc. that pops up all over this site. I'll say I'm sorry, but it never really entered my realm of thinking that the "shift" key on my computer was the key to an SOF operator's sense of self worth, but [this phrase seems to be becoming more common for me] so be it.
If I'm supposed to be thick skinned when people tell me I'm a braggart, teenager, retard, fuck-up, bull-shitter etc., I think those same folks should probably be thick skinned enough to not care about the keyboard.

To be honest, I cannot believe the responses I've had to post on this form thus far.  Miscommunication is one thing, I don't even really know how to define this phenomenon.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 12, 2008)

sonovthegun said:


> I do respect those people. And if any of THEM were offended, I apologize.
> I don't really understand the seemingly fanatical obsession with punctuation etc. that pops up all over this site. I'll say I'm sorry, but it never really entered my realm of thinking that the "shift" key on my computer was the key to an SOF operator's sense of self worth, but [this phrase seems to be becoming more common for me] so be it.
> If I'm supposed to be thick skinned when people tell me I'm a braggart, teenager, retard, fuck-up, bull-shitter etc., I think those same folks should probably be thick skinned enough to not care about the keyboard.
> 
> To be honest, I cannot believe the responses I've had to post on this form thus far.  Miscommunication is one thing, I don't even really know how to define this phenomenon.




OK.. /put on the Go gloves, grab the Freeze+P/

I was trying to help, I have been attempting to assist you.

I never directed any (in your opinion) derogatory comments in your direction, but you have managed to change that shit real quick.

Punctuation has absolutely no place in my last post to you, it is about what the words mean.  seal is a little furry animal that gets bashed in the head and then pisses off Greenpeace.  SEAL is a warrior that has dripped sweat, blood and tears BEFORE ever seeing combat.  The title is an earned place in the SOF society.

ranger is the fuckin guy in the green coat and round hat you see at the fuckin park.  RANGER is a man that is called upon to fight for the things we hold dear.

sf.. WHAT THE FUCK IS sf... SF is the abbreviation for soldiers that pioneered (with others) the whole SOF concept.  They have been to places, done things that seemed impossible, lost brethren, and come home in other generations to spit and curses... and yet persevered to become a greatly feared adversary to out enemies.

So fuck off BOY.  You have no Friggin clue about these men that you 'want' to become.

You managed to change your classification in my mind from 'newbie that will hopefully stop, look, and listen'  to Blind Ass Dumb Fuckstick Polesmokin pipsqueek that will more than likely fail at his first (and last) attempt at the field that he pictures as being occupied with Charlie Sheen look-alikes with medals, and babes hanging from his chest.

You are among the few people in my life that I have taken a real effort to flame, and I hope you crawl back up the leg of whatever creature you fell out of.  

You are a waste of ether..... and you will never learn.....


----------



## digrar (Jan 12, 2008)

sonovthegun said:


> I do respect those people. And if any of THEM were offended, I apologize.
> I don't really understand the seemingly fanatical obsession with punctuation etc. that pops up all over this site. I'll say I'm sorry, but it never really entered my realm of thinking that the "shift" key on my computer was the key to an SOF operator's sense of self worth, but [this phrase seems to be becoming more common for me] so be it.
> If I'm supposed to be thick skinned when people tell me I'm a braggart, teenager, retard, fuck-up, bull-shitter etc., I think those same folks should probably be thick skinned enough to not care about the keyboard.
> 
> To be honest, I cannot believe the responses I've had to post on this form thus far.  Miscommunication is one thing, I don't even really know how to define this phenomenon.



You'll find on most military boards that most military/ex military types see this as a bit of a big deal.

You can stick with your current mind set and get nowhere, or you can conform and maybe find some of the information you are seeking.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 12, 2008)

sonovthegun said:


> I don't really understand the seemingly fanatical obsession with punctuation etc. .


 
I will put it as nicely as I can. Use the shift key or I will be forced to use the delete key. If it still continues I will use the big red button that says BAN. I have got to be one of the world's worst grammatically correct, but I do try to make it easy to read. As an Admin I don't like trying to figure out for 10 minutes what someone is trying to say, when I have 75 other posts to read to make sure someone is not getting out of line. If I have to sit there, trying to understand someones gibberish...I just hit the delete button. Hope that works for you because it works for this site.


----------



## sonovthegun (Jan 12, 2008)

I conform. Note the writing. I'd still say that I am not out of line in labeling my reception as out of line. The amount of fuck yous, stfus, high schooler, idiot, bs remarks I've received is amazing.
Seems to me like a pretty immature group of people.  Those who like screaming so much should move to Russia. Hit the bottle and you'll fit right in.
As for people getting out of line? How about "waste of ether"  "whatever creature you fell out of" "pole smoking whatever?"  That falls perfectly well within the realm of civility, while my apologies and syntax correction goes seemingly unnoticed.  
Interesting........


----------



## AWP (Jan 12, 2008)

A SOF unit is going be to be as harsh, or more so, as this board when it comes to how you carry yourself.

Food for thought.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 12, 2008)

sonovthegun said:


> I conform. Note the writing. I'd still say that I am not out of line in labeling my reception as out of line. The amount of fuck yous, stfus, high schooler, idiot, bs remarks I've received is amazing.
> Seems to me like a pretty immature group of people. Those who like screaming so much should move to Russia. Hit the bottle and you'll fit right in.
> As for people getting out of line? How about "waste of ether" "whatever creature you fell out of" "pole smoking whatever?" That falls perfectly well within the realm of civility, while my apologies and syntax correction goes seemingly unnoticed.
> Interesting........


 

Um did I miss something? I don't see any of that in the above posts only people trying to help. 

Tick Tock


----------



## AWP (Jan 12, 2008)

PB, I think he's referring to the Intro thread which is now Closed.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 12, 2008)

Freefalling said:


> PB, I think he's referring to the Intro thread which is now Closed.


 
Found it...

Tick Tock...answer FF PM or I push the big red button


----------



## AWP (Jan 12, 2008)

I dropped sonovthegun a PM. I want to head this off at the pass. No dogpiles are needed.


----------

